# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  Transactional Replication

## susmitha pinky

Hello 
I am working with SQL server 2008 on Transactional (peer to peer) replication.I am facing an error "The replication agent has not logged a progress message in 5 minutes. This might indicate an unresponsive agent or high system activity. Verify that records are being replicated to the destination and that connections to the Subscriber, Publisher, and Distributor". I cannot reinitialize the subscription because it is peer to peer topology.

   Does anyone know what is this mean and how to fix this?
   Thanks in Advance..

----------


## skhanal

Look for errors in Replication Monitor, most likely there are conflicts.

----------


## susmitha pinky

> Look for errors in Replication Monitor, most likely there are conflicts.


thanks for the help

----------

